# Sole Trader Permenant Move - Newbie



## Makeitapen (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I'm new to the forum, so please forgive any transgressions or ommisions. I'm currently running my own business in the UK as a sole trader (which I do from home, I'd do it in the garage over there - my machine shop is currently in my kitchen!) and want to relocate permenantly to Thailand to be with my Thai fiancee.

I want to make the move as rapidly as possible; by November if I can - could anyone advise on what visa(s) and processes I need to go through?

Many thanks in anticipation


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh boy, are you in for a steep learning curve 

I would say you will be limited to a tourist visa, but talk to the thai embassy people about whether you can manage a non-immigrant O visa on the basis of supporting your thai fiance (the best option if you were married). but your bigger problem is a work permit which you will need to work legally. you can't apply for a work permit with a tourist visa, but you can with a non-imm O (if you are already in the country) or a B visa if applying from o/s.

there is no point me rabbitting on here now as you first need to google and study up on both the visa options and work permit and company formation regulations ... otherwise everything I say will just be gobbledy-****. Some web sites to start are thai ministry for foreign affairs web site, the thai embassy in the UK web site, the thai board of investment web site. also just google on words like "starting business thailand", "work permit thailand" etc etc and you will turn up some helpful reports in the web sites of thai agencies, law firms, etc

Happy reading


----------



## Makeitapen (Sep 3, 2011)

cnx_bruce said:


> Oh boy, are you in for a steep learning curve
> 
> I would say you will be limited to a tourist visa, but talk to the thai embassy people about whether you can manage a non-immigrant O visa on the basis of supporting your thai fiance (the best option if you were married). but your bigger problem is a work permit which you will need to work legally. you can't apply for a work permit with a tourist visa, but you can with a non-imm O (if you are already in the country) or a B visa if applying from o/s.
> 
> ...


Hi Bruce,

And thanks for your response. I'm in the UK right now, she's over there & for technical reasons I can't get her over here. One factor of consideration is that I'm not actually starting a business - I don't know if this has any ramifications; it's registered here in the UK. I was thinking more along the lines of one of those business type visas where you hop over the border every 90 days.
The learning curve I can cope with, it's being stuck here & her being stuck there that I can't.

Only question is whether they would allow me to re-apply for the same again directly afterwards if necessary? I would hope to apply for a marriage visa around this time anyhow, but if that doesn't happen I don't want to be stuck high & dry.

Since my small business is in fact global, funds or bank accounts could be located anywhere - here in the UK, Switzerland, etc...
I already have US associated business who wish to partner with me, so the idea of starting a Thai based business is largely not needed. The core business operation could in fact be based in the US!


----------

